# Help: Fathom 2 (2021) rides like a pig: suggestions for wheels / tires



## Northern Bike Dad (Jun 29, 2021)

I picked up a Fathom 2 (29" wheels) last year, my first new MTB in years. I was ready for new geo, tubeless, bigger suspension, etc. I am not disappointed! I had a blast last season.
That said, the stock Giant AM 29 wheels on the Fathom are, um, "sturdy" at 2460 g and the stock 2.5 inch Minion DHF / Agressor setup is total overkill for me. I'm 150 pounds, mid-forties, fit (used to race road), but I don't do tons of jumps or drops. My local rides here in Quebec are about 100% technical singletrack on rock gardens, gnarly roots, nice twisty berms, short steep pitches, long seated climbs and switchback descents, mostly on loose dirt. I want to improve the bike's acceleration to make it (almost) as fun punching up climbs as it is ripping down descents. It's really unbalanced towards gravity as is.
My plan is to upgrade the wheels and tires for lighter stuff that can still take a beating. I'm looking at:

Hunt XC wide wheels
Wolfpack Trail front 2.4
Wolfpack Cross rear 2.4

With this setup, I'd drop close to three POUNDS from the wheels alone, much of it rotating mass, and hopefully get more "snap" out of the bike.

Any insight/feedback/suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds right. I made my bike feel completely different going from 2.5DHF / Aggressor to 2.3DHF/2.3 Forecaster. It gave it a ton of snap. If sticking with Maxxis something like Dissector front / Rekon rear will be a ton faster.


----------



## Northern Bike Dad (Jun 29, 2021)

Cool, thanks! Also considering Forekaster 2.35 front and rear. I've read good things. Should probably have posted this in wheels and tires lol.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

yep, wheels will be a great upgrade to that bike. I think your upgrade will do exactly what you're looking for.


----------

